# Dover Delaware Hedgehog Show!



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Today is the LAST DAY to make your hotel reservations and be in our room block (discount).
Please call the Holiday Inn Dover - Downtown at 302-747-5050 and mention Eastern States Hedgehog Show to be placed in our room block.
Again - today is the last day for hotel reservations to get the show discount!!
http://hedgiecon.wix.com/eastcoast


----------

